# Cuán interestante / qué interesante



## webmagnets

¿Cuándo puedo usar "cuán" en vez de "que" en frases como "que interesante"?
y
¿En cual ocasiones es correcto usar "cuán"?


----------



## sergio11

webmagnets said:
			
		

> ¿Cuándo puedo usar "cuán" en vez de "que" en frases como "que interesante"?
> y
> ¿En cual ocasiones es correcto usar "cuán"?


 
Solamente cuando lo usas como adverbio exclamativo para expresar calidad o grado, y se escribe con acento. En este caso ambos se escriben con acento, ya sea "qué" o cuál (Only when you use it as an exclamation adverb that expresses quality or degree, and it is written with a stress, whether it is "qué" or "cuál"). 

_From the *DRAE*, in the definition of "que":_
_5. adv. pronom. excl. Agrupado con adjetivos, adverbios y locuciones adverbiales, encarece la calidad o intensidad y equivale a cuán.ORTOGR. Escr. con acento . ¡Qué glorioso que está el heno! ¡Qué mal lo hiciste!_


----------



## beatrizg

Hola webmagnets!

El termino "cuán" se usa muy poco y prácticamente sólo en el lenguaje literario. 

Es interesante que conozcas su uso, pero dudo que encuentres a alguien que lo incluya en su vocabulario cotidiano. 

Un saludo!


----------



## jacinta

Me interesa esta palabra.  No entiendo cómo usarla...tiene el mismo significado de cuándo? ¿ Me pueden dar una frase?


----------



## beatrizg

Un ejemplo:
"CuAn hermoso es el paisaje!"


----------



## Edwin

> *cuan.*
> (Del lat. quam).
> 1. adv. c. excl. p. us. U. para encarecer el grado o la intensidad.
> ORTOGR. Escr. con acento . *¡Cuán rápidamente caminan las malas nuevas! No puedes imaginarte cuán desgraciado soy.*
> 2. adv. correlat. U., en relación con tan, en comparaciones de equivalencia o igualdad. *El castigo será tan grande, cuan grande fue la culpa.*
> 
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


...........


----------



## jacinta

Ohhhh, no es cuándo!  Es *cuánto*.  Por eso me confundí.

¡Cuán lío me puso!


----------



## tonuco

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Hola webmagnets!
> 
> El termino "cuán" se usa muy poco y prácticamente sólo en el lenguaje literario.
> 
> Es interesante que conozcas su uso, pero dudo que encuentres a alguien que lo incluya en su vocabulario cotidiano.
> 
> Un saludo!


 
Cuan gritan estos malditos!!

Mal rayo me parta si en acabando esta carta....

Os suena?

Saludos
Alex


----------



## Antartic

jacinta said:
			
		

> ¡Cuán lío me puso!


Allow me one correction, you have used _cuán_ with a noun, and this is not correct, it's used with adjectives and adverbs.


----------



## Rayines

> Es *cuánto*. Por eso me confundí.


sería más exactamente (por lo menos en algunos casos) "Cuánto de": "Cuán (cuánto de) alto está el cielo". "Cuán (cuánto de) grande es mi amor por ti!"


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Nunca en mi vida he oído CUAN, suena muy raro raro raro.


----------



## Gise

hola,por lo menos a mi, no me "suena" correcto decir ¡cuan interesante!, o utilizarlo de esa manera...no quiero decir qeu este mal usado de esa forma, sino que por lo menos en la region donde vivo ( cen0tro de argentina) no es comùn, es más, jamás lo habia escuchado.Pero a lo mejor se debe a que no es común entre gente de mi edad, o lo usa gente más estudiada.  Por eso recomiendo no utiulizarlo cuando se dirigen a un joven argentino. gracias


----------



## charmedboi82

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Hola webmagnets!
> 
> El termino "cuán" se usa muy poco y prácticamente sólo en el lenguaje literario.
> 
> Es interesante que conozcas su uso, pero dudo que encuentres a alguien que lo incluya en su vocabulario cotidiano.
> 
> Un saludo!



Tengo una amiga que lo usa muy a menudo.  Alguna vez le pregunte como se decia "How long is..." en espanol asi que mezclamos los dos idiomas y queria saber como se diria en espanol.  Me respondio con "Cuan largo es... (creo que hablamos de pelo)".  Te parece raro?  Para mi, no hay otra manera de decirlo.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

charmedboi82 said:
			
		

> Tengo una amiga que lo usa muy a menudo.  Alguna vez le pregunte como se decia "How long is..." en espanol asi que mezclamos los dos idiomas y queria saber como se diria en espanol.  Me respondio con "Cuan largo es... (creo que hablamos de pelo)".  *Te parece raro? * Para mi, no hay otra manera de decirlo.



A mi la palabra CUAN no me parece rara, me parece SUPER-RARA. Si vienes a España y vas diciendo "cuan" la gente te mirará de forma estraña. A mi la palabra me aparece en un diccionario de los completos. En todo caso sería una palabra de USO LITERARIO, quizás se utiliza en poesía pero en la vida cuotidiana es imposible que alguien la utilice (almenos en España). Está bien aprendérsela, pero que sepas que si la usas muchos creerían que estás loco.

SALU2


----------



## sergio11

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> A mi la palabra CUAN no me parece rara, me parece SUPER-RARA. Si vienes a España y vas diciendo "cuan" la gente te mirará de forma estraña. A mi la palabra me aparece en un diccionario de los completos. En todo caso sería una palabra de USO LITERARIO, quizás se utiliza en poesía pero en la vida cuotidiana es imposible que alguien la utilice (almenos en España). Está bien aprendérsela, pero que sepas que si la usas muchos creerían que estás loco.
> 
> SALU2


 
Perdonen, pero yo la he oído muchísimas veces y la he leído muchísimas veces dicha y escrita por gente de todos los países de habla hispana, tanto de España como de Latinoamérica, y no sólo por gente culta, sino por gente de todos los estratos socioculturales.  Creo que la única forma de que no la sepan es *que no se acuerden* de haberla oído o leído, y no que no la hayan leído ni oído. Estoy segurísimo de que ustedes también la han oído y leído miles de veces y no se acuerdan, a menos que vivan en una isla desierta en el medio del Pacífico.  Es imposible que sea de otro modo.  No puede ser que uno que vive en un país hispanohablante no la haya oído ni leído.  No se acuerdan: es la única explicación.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Perdonen, pero yo la he oído muchísimas veces y la he leído muchísimas veces dicha y escrita por gente de todos los países de habla hispana, tanto de España como de Latinoamérica, y no sólo por gente culta, sino por gente de todos los estratos socioculturales.  Creo que la única forma de que no la sepan es *que no se acuerden* de haberla oído o leído, y no que no la hayan leído ni oído. Estoy segurísimo de que ustedes también la han oído y leído miles de veces y no se acuerdan, a menos que vivan en una isla desierta en el medio del Pacífico.  Es imposible que sea de otro modo.  No puede ser que uno que vive en un país hispanohablante no la haya oído ni leído.  No se acuerdan: es la única explicación.



Yo te aseguro que nunca la he oído... y igualmente me suena muy rara. Métete en un chat en que se hable español, y ves preguntando a la gente. Dudo mucho que alguien te diga que conoce esa palabra. Eso sí, me refiero al español peninsular, quizás en Argentina o en algún otro sitio sí se usa.


----------



## mylam

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> Yo te aseguro que nunca la he oído... y igualmente me suena muy rara. Métete en un chat en que se hable español, y ves preguntando a la gente. Dudo mucho que alguien te diga que conoce esa palabra. Eso sí, me refiero al español peninsular, quizás en Argentina o en algún otro sitio sí se usa.


 
Bueno, Henrik, entonces ¿Cómo traducirías tu "How long is your hair"? Yo diría "¿Cuán largo es tu cabello?" como dijo charmedboi. ¿Qué otra manera tienes para decirlo?


----------



## Alundra

mylam said:
			
		

> Bueno, Henrik, entonces ¿Cómo traducirías tu "How long is your hair"? Yo diría "¿Cuán largo es tu cabello?" como dijo charmedboi. ¿Qué otra manera tienes para decirlo?


 
Te respondo yo, jejeje.. mira, en España apenas (por no decir nunca) se usa la palabra cuán. Para ello se utiliza cuánto, porque cuán, es una palabra del español antiguo, diría yo. En otras épocas me imagino que fue muy usado, pero ya no. Es muy raro, muy raro que coloquialmente (en España, digo) se utilice "*cuán largo es tu cabello*", yo diría *"¿Cuánto mide tu cabello?",* y creo que la mayoría de los españoles también. Y si lo tradujeramos por cuán, es como decís por aquí, "spanglish" (creo).

De todas formas, yo sí conozco la palabra, pero creo que por aquí está en desuso y sólo se utiliza en la literatura, ó quizá por personas muy mayores de las zonas rurales. Eso no quiere decir que en otras partes de mundo no sea muy utilizada.

Alundra.


----------



## beatrizg

charmedboi82 said:
			
		

> Tengo una amiga que lo usa muy a menudo. Alguna vez le pregunte como se decia "How long is..." en espanol asi que mezclamos los dos idiomas y queria saber como se diria en espanol. Me respondio con "Cuan largo es... (creo que hablamos de pelo)". Te parece raro? Para mi, no hay otra manera de decirlo.


 
Sí, charmedboi, me parece raro y estoy de acuerdo con Alundra.
Puede ser que en otros países de Latinoamérica lo usen. Yo, personalmente no se lo he oído decir a nadie. 

Si quieres preguntar "How long is your hair?", yo diría "Cuál es el largo de tu pelo, Juana?".
Si quieres usar "cuán" para expresar admiración, entonces diría "Qué largo tienes el pelo, Juana!"

Un saludo.


----------



## sergio11

No soy amigo de las onomatopeyas, pero me veo obligado a usar una: ¡je, je, je!

El banco de datos de la RAE me da la razón en cuanto a esto. Tanto en el banco de datos históricos como en el de datos actuales, la mayor cantidad viene de *España*, sí, de *España*, de vuestra querida España, Henrik y Alundra, con un 39.08% actual (y era muy lógico que así fuera), luego México con 10.5%, Chile con 10.04%, Argentina con 9.37%, Cuba con 7.63% y tu querida Colombia, Beatrizg, con 6.69%. Luego vienen Perú con 4.01%, Venezuela con 2.94% y Puerto Rico con 2.81%. Todos los demás combinados tienen 6.82%.

En el banco histórico, con datos de los siglos XVI y XVII, España tenía el 89.32%, pero eso es porque en esa época las colonias no tenían tanta influencia en las letras.  La gran diferencia es que ahora no se usa tanto en la prosa periodística, que antes tenía el 20.31%, pero se usa más en la ficción (37.41%), ciencias sociales (16.25) y comercio y finanzas (14.32%).  Incluso el uso oral es considerable (4.0%).

Creo que tienen que decir como mi suegro, cuando le hablan de algo que no ha oído: "y... lo que pasa es que yo no salgo mucho..."

¿Debo repetir my onomatopeya?


----------



## Henrik Larsson

mylam said:
			
		

> Bueno, Henrik, entonces ¿Cómo traducirías tu "How long is your hair"? Yo diría "*¿Cuán largo es tu cabello?*" como dijo charmedboi. ¿Qué otra manera tienes para decirlo?



Pues yo nunca diría eso, suena fatal. Coincido con Alundra:

How long is your hair? = ¿Cuánto te mide el pelo?

*CUAN * es una palabra CULTA, así que no se usa mucho.


----------



## Alundra

> Creo que la única forma de que no la sepan es *que no se acuerden* de haberla oído o leído, y no que no la hayan leído ni oído. Estoy segurísimo de que ustedes también la han oído y leído miles de veces y no se acuerdan, a menos que vivan en una isla desierta en el medio del Pacífico. Es imposible que sea de otro modo. No puede ser que uno que vive en un país hispanohablante no la haya oído ni leído. No se acuerdan: es la única explicación.


 
A ver Sergio, que no la use a diario no quiere decir que no sepa de su existencia. Está claro que existe, y ya lo dije en otro mensaje.




			
				sergio11 said:
			
		

> No soy amigo de las onomatopeyas, pero me veo obligado a usar una: ¡je, je, je!
> 
> El banco de datos de la RAE me da la razón en cuanto a esto. Tanto en el banco de datos históricos como en el de datos actuales, la mayor cantidad viene de *España*, sí, de *España*, de vuestra querida España, Henrik y Alundra, con un 39.08% actual (y era muy lógico que así fuera), luego México con 10.5%, Chile con 10.04%, Argentina con 9.37%, Cuba con 7.63% y tu querida Colombia, Beatrizg, con 6.69%. Luego vienen Perú con 4.01%, Venezuela con 2.94% y Puerto Rico con 2.81%. Todos los demás combinados tienen 6.82%.
> 
> En el banco histórico, con datos de los siglos XVI y XVII, España tenía el 89.32%, pero eso es porque en esa época las colonias no tenían tanta influencia en las letras. La gran diferencia es que ahora no se usa tanto en la prosa periodística, que antes tenía el 20.31%, pero se usa más en la ficción (37.41%), ciencias sociales (16.25) y comercio y finanzas (14.32%). Incluso el uso oral es considerable (4.0%).
> 
> Creo que tienen que decir como mi suegro, cuando le hablan de algo que no ha oído: "y... lo que pasa es que yo no salgo mucho..."
> 
> ¿Debo repetir my onomatopeya?


 
Me parecen muy bien todas esas estadísticas. Si quieres pensar que en España es común el uso de la palabra cuán, yo no soy quién para que dejes de hacerlo. 
Si dices que puede ser que no salga a la calle, también es posible que pienses que veo mucho la tele. Dicen que el lenguaje de un país también se refleja en los periódicos, la radio y la tele. Quisiera saber cuántos españoles de los que vean este mensaje ven en los periódicos, y oyen por la radio ó la tele (y yo oigo bastante la radio y leo muchos periódicos) la palabra cuán. Te aseguro que te sorprenderían los resultados. 

Es más, uno de los medios (que digo uno, el que más) con más difusión es Internet. Creo que estoy por la primera vez (en este hilo) que uso la palabra cuán.
¿Tu piensas que si fuera de uso tan común como dices, no aparecería en más de un mensaje en español? ¿Te has parado a pensar cuántos mensajes con la palabra cuán (en vez de cuánto) has visto últimamente en este ú otro foro a pesar de que por ejemplo en este foro (ya no digo otros que visite yo) las personas parecen gozar de una cultura media-superior?

También te digo que he trabajado con comercio, industria, banca y asesorías de empresas, etc... y ese término raramente lo he utilizado ni lo he observado utilizar.


No sé, la verdad es que no lo veo tampoco tan conflictivo, ya te digo, si tu piensas que en España (mi querida *ESPAÑA*, jjejejeje) se dice muchísimo, vale, tus razones tendrás. Yo vivo aquí (y salgo de vez en cuando  ) y no es una palabra que entre a diario en mis conversaciones. 

Alundra. (y un placer hablar contigo)


----------



## Inara

Hola!
¡Vaya polémica sobre una palabra!
Es curioso que los extranjeros nos fijamos en las palabras "raras" cuando las oimos o leemos.Y también nos gusta usar nuevas palabras que aprendemos. Por eso, quizas, para mi, no es una palbra rara, y aunque no la he usado nunca todavía, no me repugna tanto como a los españoles. Creo que la podría usar escribiendo algo (un cuento, una carta...) Yo vivo en Barcelona y a veces, hablando con mis amigos, uso palabras que aprendí de libros. Los catalanes suelen corregirme proponiendome una palabra de uso más corriente. Los castellanoparlantes son algo (no de todo) más tolerantes al uso de estos "archiologismos". ¿Pero no sería más interesante "diversificar" el idioma que siempre utilizar los "cliches"?
Por otro lado, en ruso hay muchas palabras y frases de antiguo ruso que la gente usa para expresarse con más expresión  ¿sea que rusos son más expresivos que españoles?


----------



## Alundra

Inara said:
			
		

> Hola!
> ¡Vaya polémica sobre una palabra!
> 
> Hola Inara.
> Polémica ninguna, yo sólo expongo una opinión, nada más.
> 
> 
> Es curioso que los extranjeros nos fijamos en las palabras "raras" cuando las oimos o leemos.Y también nos gusta usar nuevas palabras que aprendemos. Por eso, quizas, para mi, no es una palbra rara, y aunque no la he usado nunca todavía,
> 
> ¿Por qué no la has usado nunca? ¿Te lo has preguntado? ¿Has usado alguna vez la palabra "cuánto"?
> 
> 
> no me repugna tanto como a los españoles.
> 
> ¿Alguien ha dicho que le repugna????  Yo no, por cierto. Pero si es todo lo contrario, es de uso literario, más bien.
> 
> 
> Creo que la podría usar escribiendo algo (un cuento, una carta...) Yo vivo en Barcelona y a veces, hablando con mis amigos, uso palabras que aprendí de libros. Los catalanes suelen corregirme proponiendome una palabra de uso más corriente. Los castellanoparlantes son algo (no de todo) más tolerantes al uso de estos "archiologismos". ¿Pero no sería más interesante "diversificar" el idioma que siempre utilizar los "cliches"?
> Por otro lado, en ruso hay muchas palabras y frases de antiguo ruso que la gente usa para expresarse con más expresión  ¿sea que rusos son más expresivos que españoles?


 
Pues eso ya no te sé decir, supongo que las palabras más arcaicas se van cambiando por otras más actuales ¿Para qué voy a decir cuán, si ya digo cuánto? Podría decirlo, pero supongo que es la costumbre. 

Alundra. (sigue siendo un placer hablar con vosotros)


----------



## beatrizg

sergio11 said:
			
		

> No soy amigo de las onomatopeyas, pero me veo obligado a usar una: ?je, je, je!
> 
> El banco de datos de la RAE me da la raz?n en cuanto a esto. Tanto en el banco de datos hist?ricos como en el de datos actuales, la mayor cantidad viene de *Espa?a*, s?, de *Espa?a*, de vuestra querida Espa?a, Henrik y Alundra, con un 39.08% actual (y era muy l?gico que as? fuera), luego México con 10.5%, Chile con 10.04%, Argentina con 9.37%, Cuba con 7.63% y tu querida Colombia, Beatrizg, con 6.69%. Luego vienen Per? con 4.01%, Venezuela con 2.94% y Puerto Rico con 2.81%. Todos los dem?s combinados tienen 6.82%.
> 
> En el banco hist?rico, con datos de los siglos XVI y XVII, Espa?a ten?a el 89.32%, pero eso es porque en esa época las colonias no ten?an tanta influencia en las letras.  La gran diferencia es que ahora no se usa tanto en la prosa period?stica, que antes ten?a el 20.31%, pero se usa m?s en la ficci?n (37.41%), ciencias sociales (16.25) y comercio y finanzas (14.32%).  Incluso el uso oral es considerable (4.0%).
> 
> Creo que tienen que decir como mi suegro, cuando le hablan de algo que no ha o?do: "y... lo que pasa es que yo no salgo mucho..."
> 
> ?Debo repetir my onomatopeya?



Mire Sergio, cada vez que doy mi opinion en este foro, hablo desde mi experiencia personal. Si usted quiere sugerir que esa experiencia es limitada, es libre de hacerlo, si le sirve de algo. 

Considero absurdo que una discusion se lleve a este nivel por haber afirmado que la palabra "cuan" 
-no es de uso comun en el lenguaje hablado  
-que no recuerdo haberla oido dentro de una converscion cotidiana 
-que es una expresion propia del lenguaje literario 

Si usted no esta de acuerdo me parece magnifico que presente su opinion. 

Para mi, lo interesante es que el forero que haga una pregunta tenga diferentes puntos de vista.  Ahi radica, creo yo, buena parte de la riqueza de este foro.

---
En caso de que esta discusion continue, espero que sea en torno al tema del hilo.


----------



## charmedboi82

Me parece mas que chistoso que la primera vez que oi 'cuan' fuera en el habla cotidiano asi que habra mucha gente que la usa asi. Puesto que era una puertoriquena que me la estreno, me gustaria saber... Hay algun forero puertoriqueno que me pudiera decir si es bastante comun oir esta palabra en P.R.? Gracias.


----------



## sergio11

Bueno, no se enojen.  Me resigno.  Ya que todos lo niegan tan vehementemente, y como yo nunca estuve en España ni en Colombia, no me queda otro remedio que aceptarlo y pedirles perdón por haber insistido tanto. 

Permítanme preguntarles y sáquenme de mi ignorancia: cuando necesitan un adverbio exclamativo o interrogativo de cantidad, ¿cuál usan? 

Como adverbio correlativo de comparación, sin acento escrito, es fácil sustituirlo por "como", pero como adverbio exclamativo o interrogativo de cantidad, no se me ocurre qué se puede usar. 

Un amigo mío de otro país (no quiero nombrarlo para no herir sensibilidades) usa "qué tanto", que me pareció raro cuando lo oí, porque me pareció muy rebuscado, pero quizá sea la expresión más común, "qué tanto de grande" en vez de "cuán grande" ¿es así? 

Repito, *les pido perdón* por haber insistido tanto sin haber estado nunca en esos países.  Trataré de no volver a hacerlo.  Espero que nadie se haya ofendido y que podamos seguir siendo amigos.


----------



## memucha

Coincido plenamente con Rayines, "Cuan" significa "cuanto de". Pero también coincido con Beatriz en que es un término que ya no se utiliza; tal vez lo encuentres en algun fragmento literario antiguo, o en alguna poesía, pero no en el habla diaria


----------



## memucha

sergio, respondiendo a tu pregunta, aqui en Argentina, solemos usar "que" para todo: "¡Que grande!", "¡Que Lindo!"; ahora, si queres preguntar, es común usar el "que tan". Por ejemplo: "¿Que tan grande es esto?", "¿Que tan lejos queda ese lugar?".
Bueno espero responder a tu pregunta... y dejen de discutir por este tema 
Besotes!!!!!


----------



## sergio11

memucha said:
			
		

> ...si queres preguntar, es común usar el "que tan". Por ejemplo: "¿Que tan grande es esto?", "¿Que tan lejos queda ese lugar?".
> Bueno espero responder a tu pregunta...


Gracias por tu respuesta. 



			
				memucha said:
			
		

> ...y dejen de discutir por este tema
> Besotes!!!!!


¿No sería demasiado aburrido si no tuviéramos estas discusiones? Sería como abrir un diccionario, mirar la palabra y volver a ponerlo en su lugar. No habría emoción. 

Saludos


----------



## memucha

Tenes razón jajaja... aparte soy lo más peleadora que conosco... igual peleense con cariño...
besitos


----------



## Rayines

Me parece que usamos mucho "cómo": "Cómo tenés de largo el cabello?" (charla telefónica entre señoras, hehe). "Cómo es de grande la casa de Juan, más o menos?"
"Cómo queda tu casa de lejos desde acá?"(esta última no suena muy bien, pero así lo decimos). Hmmm...¡qué inspirada estuve con los ejemplos!!....Notaron?...Ah...no. Cuán inspirada tatatatatat.......!


----------



## memucha

Puede que tengas razón Rayines... pero creo que es más de señoras, como vos dijiste. En realidad, ahora que lo pienso, creo que depende para que... el ejemplo de la casa está perfecto, pero el del cabello me suena muy de vieja(sin animo de ofender) y más si lo decimos como exclamación, por ejemplo "¡como tenés de largo el cabello!"mmmm... no asi definitivamente no me gusta... igual debes coincidir conmigo en que, aca en Argentina, cada uno habla como quiere... y cada vez peor... 
besos y saludotes...


----------



## Rayines

No, memucha (y disculpen si esto es una charla entre mujeres -para no decir "señoras"!). Pero yo lo usé con pregunta: estás hablando con una amiga por TE., y te cuenta que se cortó el pelo. No le preguntarías: "Y cómo lo tenés de largo ahora?". El chisme no respeta edades  . Bueno, igual no es necesario que me contestes, porque van a decir que derivamos en conversación privada. (Aunque mé gustaría saber cuán cómo de largo tenés el pelo  ). (Disculpen, hoy es sábado a la tarde y está lloviendo  en Buenos Aires.)


----------



## memucha

jajajaja... tenes mucha razón... pero no me digas señora que soy chiquita...y tengo el pelo como por los hombros... jjaja. saludos


----------



## Alundra

Yo creo que en España (ó al menos en la zona en que vivo) cambiamos "cuán" por "qué"

¡*Cuán* largo tienes el pelo!
¡*Qué* largo tienes el pelo!

¡*Cuán* grande es tu casa!
¡*Qué* grande es tu casa!

Sergio, yo no me sentí ofendida por este tema. Creo que tampoco es un tema como para molestarse. Yo sólo os comenté el uso que pienso que se hace de esta palabra en España.
Pienso que cambiando información nos enriquecemos los unos a los otros, y por eso me gusta este sitio, en él estoy aprendiendo mucho, y todos los temas me parecen muy interesantes. 

Alundra.


----------



## webmagnets

Yo soy él que empecé esta tema.  Y quería añadir de donde leí esta palabra.

Lo he leído como 5 veces, en un año y media, leyendo la revista "La Atalaya", publicado por Los Testigos de Jehová.  Creo que está traducido de inglés en Puerto Rico.

No sé si usan la palabra "cuan" porque es común en Puerto Rico o que quieren que sea diversa para todas las naciones.

¿Qué creen ustedes?


----------



## charmedboi82

webmagnets said:
			
		

> Yo soy él que empecé esta tema.  Y quería añadir de donde leí esta palabra.
> 
> Lo he leído como 5 veces, en un año y media, leyendo la revista "La Atalaya", publicado por Los Testigos de Jehová. Creo que está traducido de inglés en Puerto Rico.
> 
> No sé si usan la palabra "cuan" porque es común en Puerto Rico o que quieren que sea diversa para todas las naciones.
> 
> ¿Qué creen ustedes?



Tengo dos cosas por comentar.  Creo que los textos religiosos muchas veces usan un lenguaje muy formal y antiguo.  Por ejemplo, si lees unos versos de la Biblia en espanol y en ingles, veras que contiene un lenguage que ya no se usa aunque, si, se entienda entre la gente que ya no lo usa.

Como ya anadi a este hilo, la unica persona que conozco que usa esa palabra muy a menudo es una de Puerto Rico.  Es por eso que pregunte si habia mas puertoriquenos para saber si es una palabra comun para ellos.  La voy a ver de nuevo esta semana asi que se lo pregunto cuando la vea, pero, dado que fue "cuan largo..." fue la primera y tambien la unica traduccion que le llego a la mente, no me parece que vaya a decir que para ella es rara.  Vamos a ver.


----------



## Yimbo

There's a hymn we sing a lot......the english version nof which is, "How Great Thou Art"
¡Cuán Grande es El!

1.Señor, mi Dios, al contemplar los cielos, El firmamento y las estrellas mil;
Al oir tu voz en los potentes truenos Y ver brillar el sol en su cenit:

Coro:
Mi corazón entona la canción ¡Cuán grande es él! ¡Cuán grande es él!
Mi corazón entona la canción ¡Cuán grande es él! ¡Cuán grande es él!

2. Al recorrer los montes y los valles y ver las bellas flores al pasar;
Al escuchar el canto de las aves Y el murmurar del claro manantial:

3. Cuando recuerdo del amor divino Que desde el cielo al Salvador envió
Aquel Jesús que por salvarnos vino Y en una cruz sufrió por mí y murió.

4. Cuando el Señor me llame a su presencia, Al dulce hogar al cielo de esplendor,
Le adoraré cantando la grandeza de su poder y su infinito amor.


----------



## mylam

La versión de mi himnario es diferente, pero también usa "cuan":

Coro:
Te amo y proclamo por tu gran poder: Cuán grande eres, ¡oh Jehová!
Te exalto a ti con toda mi alma y ser: ¡Grande eres tú! ¡Grande eres tú!

Ahora si supieramos donde fue traducido el himno...


----------



## the-pessimist

is the word Cuán or Cuan?? or are they two different words?  is one interrogative (namely á one)??


----------



## belén

Hi

You have both cuán and cuan.

Cuán needs the "´" on when you use it in interrogation or exclamation sentence

¡Cuán grande es el mar! - Oh how big the sea is! 
¿Cuán grande es el mar? - How big is the sea?


----------



## Iadam

Hola a todos,

Pues yo diria "¿Cómo tiene el pelo de largo?" "¿Cómo de largo tiene el pelo?". No se si son las más correctas, pero a mi es como mejor me suena.

En cuanto a Cuan, yo lo he visto en libros, pero creo que no he oído a nadie usarlo de forma habitual.

Un saludo


----------



## Soy Yo

Pero, ¡cuán largo me lo fiais!


----------



## pinchegringaloca

cuan viejo es este foro? jejeje., la primera vez que lei la palabra cuan fue en un libro NUEVO no antiguo de barcelona, espanya llamado, "la sombra de viento" de carlos ruiz zafon (lo recomendo mucho) luego mi novio que es mexicano de guanajuato y definitivamente no es gente culta,. lo dice en su habla natural., dice cuan lejos queda el lugar., que tambien se puede decir que tan lejos queda el lugar pero es 'mas comun' decir 'cuan'., asi que se escribe en espana y se dice en mexico,. fin!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pues sin ánimo de echar más leña al fuego yo sí uso _cuán_. No lo uso mucho, más bien todo lo contrario, pero cuando quiero hacer hincapié en lo que digo empleo _cuán_. Reconozco que es inusual, bastante enfático y que añade cierto matiz exótico y guasón, pero es que eso es precisamente lo que deseo expresar cuando lo empleo. El otro día le decía a un amigo socarronamente: "¡Pero es que no te imaginas cuán tiquismiquis se ha vuelto! [refiriéndome a un tercero]". Por otro lado, huelga decir que, al menos en España y aun los que no lo usan, saben lo que significa.


----------



## Bakayarou

¡Hola a todos! ¿Cómo están ustedes?

Por favor perdonan y corrijan mis errores. He sólo estudiado español durante tres meses. Hice recientemente un deberes sobre cuando usar el pretérito o el imperfecto. Había un frase que dijo "pero todavía me acuerdo cuán cansado yo estuve al llegar." Así que tengo que acordar que "cuán" es parecido a "how" en inglés cuando lo precede un adjetivo.

Muchas gracias para leer esto.

¡Adios!


----------



## mhp

Bakayarou said:


> ¡Hola a todos! ¿Cómo están ustedes?
> 
> Por favor perdonan y corrijan mis errores. He sólo estudiado español durante tres meses. Hice recientemente un deberes sobre cuando usar el pretérito o el imperfecto. Había un frase que dijo "pero todavía me acuerdo cuán cansado yo estuve al llegar." Así que tengo que acordar que "cuán" es parecido a "how" en inglés cuando lo precede un adjetivo.
> 
> Muchas gracias para leer esto.
> 
> ¡Adios!



pero todavía me acuerdo de cuán cansado yo estuve al llegar
pero todavía me acuerdo de lo cansado que estuve al llegar


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Bakayarou said:


> ¡Hola a todos! ¿Cómo están _*ustedes*_?
> 
> Por favor, perdonen y corrijan mis errores. [Por favor, perdonen mis errores y corríjanmelos, si son tan amables.] He sólo estudiado español sólo ["solamente" avoids misleading with "solo"(=alone)] durante tres meses. [Llevo tres meses estudiando español.] Hice recientemente un unos deberes sobre cuándo usar el pretérito o el imperfecto. Había un frase que dijo decía: "pero todavía me acuerdo cuán cansado _*yo*_ estuve estaba/me sentí/me sentía al llegar.". Así que tengo que acordar recordar que "cuán" es parecido a "how" en inglés cuando lo precede un adjetivo.
> 
> Muchas gracias para por leer esto/por leerme.
> 
> ¡Adiós!


Your Spanish is quite impressive if we take into account that you have studied Spanish only for three months!

Bye,

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

mhp said:


> pero todavía me acuerdo de cuán cansado yo estuve al llegar
> pero todavía me acuerdo de lo cansado que estuve al llegar


Holy Batman:

Este apunte tuyo me ha hecho reflexionar... La verdad es que el puñetero "DE" suele desaparecer a menudo cuando introduce una subordinada. Eliminarlo delante de cuán no parece que haga demasiado daño. En cambio el "estuve" en vez de "estaba" sí me suena extraño.

Regards to your rustic drum,

Pedro.


----------



## aces2007

cuán used in Don Quiote

La duquesa respondió que sí dejarían, que ya sabía él cuán grande amiga suya era.

-respodió don quiote -,y cuáan obligados hemos de quedar Dulcinea y yo a serverte todos días que el cielo nos diere de vida.

Parece que había madrugado el sol a ver el sacrificio, con cuya luz volvieron a proseguir su camino, tratando entre los dos del engaño de don Alvaro y de cuán bien acordado había sido tomar su declaración ante la justicia. y tan auténticamente.
I hope this helps some in understand ing the use of cuán.


----------



## aces2007

cuán used in Don Quiote

La duquesa respondió que sí dejarían, que ya sabía él cuán grande amiga suya era.

-respodió don quiote -,y cuáan obligados hemos de quedar Dulcinea y yo a serverte todos días que el cielo nos diere de vida.

Parece que había madrugado el sol a ver el sacrificio, con cuya luz volvieron a proseguir su camino, tratando entre los dos del engaño de don Alvaro y de cuán bien acordado había sido tomar su declaración ante la justicia. y tan auténticamente.
I hope this helps some in understand ing the use of cuán.


----------



## pinchegringaloca

la 'de' nunca debe desparecer porque está ahi como parte del verbo "acordarse (de)",. incluso antes de una subordinada., debe aparecer., : "Me acuerdo de que shalalalalala....," no???


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

pinchegringaloca said:


> la 'de' nunca debe desparecer porque está ahi como parte del verbo "acordarse (de)",. incluso antes de una subordinada., debe aparecer., : "Me acuerdo de que shalalalalala....," no???


Hola:

Así debe ser en el habla esmerada.


			
				DPD said:
			
		

> Aunque ya desde antiguo es frecuente omitir la preposición _de_ cuando el complemento [de acordarse] es una oración subordinada, especialmente en la lengua oral y coloquial (_Me acordé que..., ¿Te acordás cuando...?_), se recomienda mantenerla en la lengua escrita.


Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Spanish teacher

He leido la gran cantidad de comentarios sobre "cuán" y el empecinamiento de alguno en la idea de que jamás lo había oído. Pudiera ser, pero "cuán" existe y se usa en España y supongo que en muchos países más y hasta puede que mucho más que aquí. Efectivamente, y en eso sí estoy de acuerdo, no se usa cuanto debiera. Muchos dirán que no han oído nunca el relativo "cuyo" y cuán penoso/qué penoso es que también se vaya perdiendo. Porque cada palabra tiene su existencia y es diferente a las otras en algo: significado, intensidad, matiz, utilización, etc. Alondra dice :¿Para qué voy a decir cuán, si ya digo cuánto?. Por una razón muy sencilla, porque no es lo mismo decir cuán que cuánto y por eso existen las dos. Prueba a cambiar una por otra en mis frases anteriores y leerás : No se usa cuán debiera,/ Cuanto penoso es que se vaya perdiendo. ¿Qué opinas? Convendrás conmigo en su incorrección, ¿no? Luego no son iguales ni quieren decir lo mismo. Que la primera sea más literaria y de menos uso, no lo duda nadie, pero que se usa, tampoco lo debe dudar nadie. Ahí está.


----------



## Spanish teacher

*Carta a Inara*
Gracias por tu buen juicio y tu manera sabia y profunda de aprender nuestro español - también el tuyo- y de descubrir nuestros malos usos de la lengua por desidia y abandono. Dices: “¿Pero no sería más interesante "diversificar" el idioma que  utilizar (siempre) los "clichés?" Has dado en el clavo. Actualmente se usa un lenguaje “standard” que empobrece nuestra lengua poco a poco. Todo el mundo tiene prisa hasta para hablar. O no hay ideas o no se saben expresar, que al fin y al cabo es lo mismo. No te dejes proponer palabras corrientes y sigue aprendiendo las de los libros. Me ha impresionado muchísimo tu última frase: “Por otro lado, en ruso hay muchas palabras y frases (del) antiguo ruso que la gente usa para (hablar más expresivamente/expresarse más adecuadamente.) ¿(Será) que (los) rusos son más expresivos que (los) españoles?”
Te diré que si todos son como tú, seguro que sois más expresivos. Perdóname las  correcciones a las pequeñas faltas de tu texto y ¡ánimo!, que en un año más, nos darás lecciones de español.


----------



## Spanish teacher

Hola Sergio:
                   Estoy contigo en que "cuán" existe y se usa. Como ya dije antes no tanto como debiera, pero se usa.


----------



## mrezni

Hola amigos, 

Cómo dirían esta frase en español: How stressful was last week for you?

Iba a poner ¨cuán estresante...¨ pero ya no tengo ganas después de haber leído toda esta discusión  si muchos de ustedes están seguros de que no se utiliza muy a menudo. Por cierto, yo sí he visto la palabra en textos oficiales pero no me acuerdo de escucharla jamás en conversación.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## sergio11

mrezni said:


> Hola amigos,
> 
> Cómo dirían esta frase en español: How stressful was last week for you?
> 
> Iba a poner ¨cuán estresante...¨ pero ya no tengo ganas después de haber leído toda esta discusión  si muchos de ustedes dicen que no se usa muy a menudo. Por cierto, yo sí he visto la palabra en textos oficiales pero no me acuerdo de oírla jamás en conversación.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


Hola, Mrezni,

Pese a que esto va a sonar muy dogmático, intolerante y fanático, la verdad hay que decirla: "cuán estresante..." es la única forma de decirlo correctamente. 

Saludos


----------



## mrezni

Yo realmente pienso lo mismo que usted, Sergio, pero se trata de un texto dirigido al gran público. ¿Cómo lo dirían los que no suelen utilizar la palabra ¨cuán¨? Por cierto, he vivido en España y no he visto esta palabra muy frequentemente allá, pero sí la he encontrado en textos dirigidos a los latinoamericanos aquí en Estados Unidos. ¿Puede ser que ¨cuán¨ se utilice más en América Latina?


----------



## Ynez

Al conflicto de la palabra "cuán", que no se usa, pero se usa, aunque parece que más bien en USA... se une el hecho de que esa pregunta en concreto no es muy normal, mrezni. ¿Son estresantes las semanas? Es un concepto difícil de interpretar, al menos a mí me lo parece. 

Literalmente, lo más normal que podríamos decir es:

_¿Cómo fue la semana pasada de estresante para ti?_

pero ya te digo que esa pregunta no me parece normal, y que creo que lo plantearíamos de otra manera, como:

_¿Trabajaste mucho la semana pasada?
¿Estuviste muy nervioso/tenso/estresado la semana pasada?


_Si es algo técnico:_

¿Cuál fue tu nivel de estrés la semana pasada?
¿Qué nivel alcanzó tu estrés la semana pasada?
¿A qué nivel de estrés llegaste la semana pasada?

_


----------



## mrezni

Gracias Ynez, usted ha ofrecido muy buenas sugerencias y sí, se trata de algo técnico: es una evaluación médica que utiliza una escala especial para calcular el nivel de estrés de una persona. Entonces la formulación de la pregunta debe conservar el sentido del inglés a lo más exacto y yo pensaba que sí se conservaba con la palabra cuán. PERO, como he dicho arriba, el texto se dirige al gran público de estadounidenses de origen hispano. _¿Cuál fue tu nivel de estrés la semana pasada? _en mi opinion es problemático porque implica que la persona que responde a la pregunta sabe su nivel ¨médico¨ de estrés y no es así en este momento. 

Entre las respuestas posibles a la pregunta se encuentra ¨muy estresante¨, ¨moderadamente estresante¨, ¨poco estresante¨, etc. ¿Qué tal si pongo _¿Qué tan estresante le resultó la semana pasada? _A mí todavía me suena mejor ¨cuán¨ y no ¨qué tan¨, pero yo no soy nativa.


----------



## Ynez

mrezni said:


> ¿Qué tal si pongo _¿Qué tan estresante le resultó la semana pasada? _A mí todavía me suena mejor ¨cuán¨ y no ¨qué tan¨, pero yo no soy nativa.



Aquí no diríamos eso. Te vuelvo a proponer la literal entonces:

_¿Cómo fue la semana pasada de estresante para ti?_


----------



## alanking

mylam said:


> Bueno, Henrik, entonces ¿Cómo traducirías tu "How long is your hair"? Yo diría "¿Cuán largo es tu cabello?" como dijo charmedboi. ¿Qué otra manera tienes para decirlo?


 
Voy a ver si pongo un poco de orden...

PREGUNTAS

1) *En España*, la forma de decir "How long is your hair?" es: ¿Cómo es de largo tu pelo? (o: ¿Cómo de largo tienes el pelo?). Con todo, esta construcción (aunque SÍ ES USADA) es un poco menos común que "how long..." en inglés, por ser algo más complicada quizás, y lo que pasa en realidad es que si en el _contexto_ no va a dar lugar a equívocos, basta con decir: ¿Cómo es tu pelo? o ¿Cómo tienes el pelo?

2) En la parte donde yo he vivido de *Latinoamérica* (concretamente, El Salvador), se hace la misma pregunta de otra manera (esto nunca lo he oído en España y no creo que se diga allí): ¿Qué tan largo es tu pelo? o ¿Qué tan largo tienes el pelo?

EXCLAMACIONES

3) En exclamaciones se usa qué, o si no, cómo (sin adjetivo): ¡Qué largo tienes el pelo! ¿Cuándo te lo vas a cortar? / ¡Cómo tienes el pelo!

SIGNIFICADO Y USO DE _CUÁN_

En cuanto a su _origen_, y su lugar _teórico_ en el sistema de estas formas del castellano, el lugar de la palabra "cuán" se puede ver en esta tabla:

tal <-----> cuál
así <-----> cómo
tanto <-----> cuánto
tan <-----> *cuán*

Las formas de la derecha son palaras interrogativas que se usan en preguntas pero también (excepto "cuál") en exclamaciónes. Pregunta: ¿Cuánto arroz? Exclamación: ¡Cuánto arroz!

"Tan" se usa delante de adjetivos o adverbios para referirse al _grado_ de algo, al hacer una comparación con "...como":

Es _tan alto_ como su padre.
No habla _tan bien_ como un nativo.

para formar enunciados como estos con "...que":

Es _tan alto_ que no cabe por la puerta.
Habla _tan bien_ que nadie se imagina que no es de aquí.

y en exclamaciones:

¡Es tan alto!
¡Habla tan bien!

Además, se puede hacer un gesto con la mano, extendida horizontalmente con la palma hacia abajo a una cierta altura, y decir:

Es tan alto.

Pero para eso creo que es más común que se diga de esta otra manera:

Es así de alto.

De usarse, "cuán" sería el equivalente interrogativo o exclamativo de "tan". Pero en la medida en que se usa, creo que únicamente ocurre hoy en exclamaciones, como:

¡Cuán hermoso es tu pelo! (compárese: ¡Tu pelo es tan hermoso!)

Para preguntar, como he dicho arriba, se recurre (en España) a "cómo de" que es la forma correspondiente a "así de", si os fijáis en la tabla arriba y los comentarios que he hecho:

¿Cómo es de largo tu pelo?
¿Cómo de largo quieres que te lo deje? (le pregunta el peluquero al cliente)

Ahora bien: ese uso de "cuán" (en exclamaciones) *hoy día se limita a la lengua literaria de "cierto nivel" y al lenguaje poético (incluso allí suena "cursi"),* y si no, como mucho, a una forma de hablar para tomar el pelo y "darse aires". O sea: que no es normal. Y en preguntas (como "how long is your hair?") no se dice jamás.

Como ha dicho alguien aquí (¿será Henrik? ahora no encuentro la cita), si usas "cuán" en exclamaciones (¡cuán cansada estoy!) te mirarán muy raro; y si lo haces a menudo serás el hazme-reír de todos los que te conozcan. Si lo usas en preguntas ("¿cuán largo es tu pelo?") lo más probable es que ni siquiera te entienda la gente y te pida que repitas lo que has dicho.


----------



## sergio11

alanking said:


> Voy a ver si pongo un poco de orden...


La verdad es que has puesto mucho orden con tu explicación, AlanKing. Especialmente me asombra que tengas todo tan claro y organizado siendo originalmente de habla inglesa. Es muy loable.

Tu explicación es perfecta no solamente para España, sino también para cualquier país. Por ejemplo, eso que dijiste se puede decir exactamente igual viviendo en Argentina. La única diferencia es que quizá en Argentina, aunque no sería la forma más común de expresarlo, si lo usaras, no te mirarían demasiado raro ni serías el hazmerreír de todo el mundo. 

Tampoco quiero dar la impresión de que en Argentina todo el mundo anda diciendo "cuán". No es frecuente, pero no es como para decir que no existe. 

Pese a que en un posting anterior dije que lo único correcto sería usar "cuán", eso fue un poco en una acalorada reacción al dogmatismo y el totalitarismo de los negadores. En realidad, en Argentina también, lo más común sería la forma que diste arriba:



alanking said:


> 1) *En España*, la forma de decir "How long is your hair?" es: "¿Cómo es de largo tu pelo?" o "¿Cómo tienes de largo el pelo?"


 Sería exactamente igual en Argentina. Eso es lo más frecuente.




alanking said:


> En la parte donde yo he vivido de *Latinoamérica* (concretamente, El Salvador), se hace la misma pregunta de otra manera (esto nunca lo he oído en España y no creo que se diga allí): ¿Qué tan largo es tu pelo? o ¿Qué tan largo tienes el pelo?


Eso yo tampoco lo había oído nunca hasta que me mezclé con gente de estos países. Al principio me pareció rarísimo, pero terminé acostumbrándome; se usa en varios países por estos lados.


En cuanto a lo que dices al final:


alanking said:


> Ahora bien: ese uso de "cuán" (en exclamaciones) *hoy día se limita a la lengua literaria de "cierto nivel" y al lenguaje poético (incluso allí suena "cursi"),* y si no, como mucho, a una forma de hablar para tomar el pelo y "darse aires". O sea: que no es normal. Y en preguntas (como "how long is your hair?") no se dice jamás.
> 
> Como ha dicho alguien aquí (¿será Henrik? ahora no encuentro la cita), si usas "cuán" en exclamaciones (¡cuán cansada estoy!) te mirarán muy raro; y si lo haces a menudo serás el hazme-reír de todos los que te conozcan. Si lo usas en preguntas ("¿cuán largo es tu pelo?") lo más probable es que ni siquiera te entienda la gente y te pida que repitas lo que has dicho.


En cuanto a esto último, en mi época, treinta años atrás, todavía se esperaba que una persona que hubiera ido a la escuela supiera todas estas cosas. Hoy en día puede haber cambiado. Vi en el Internet que algunas de las materias que en mi época eran obligatorias para todos, ahora son electivas. Ahora los chicos quieren aprender a programar computadoras en vez de aprender el idioma. Asi que, no me extrañaría que hubiera cambiado el lenguaje local al punto de no entenderse palabras que en una época no muy distante eran de uso más o menos común. Muy probablemente ahora es como dicen los demás. Debe ser cierto. La próxima vez que viaje a Buenos Aires voy a tratar de tomarle el pulso al idioma, aunque algunos me cuentan que los adultos ya casi no los pueden entender a los jovencitos de tanto que ha cambiado la jerga. Una prima le decía a mis hijas, con respecto a ciertas palabras muy comunes en el uso cotidiano: "no usen esas palabras; las usan solamente los adultos. Cuando usan esas palabras parecen gente de 50 años".

Saludos


----------



## alanking

sergio11 said:


> En cuanto a esto último, en mi época, treinta años atrás, todavía se esperaba que una persona que hubiera ido a la escuela supiera todas estas cosas. Hoy en día puede haber cambiado. Vi en el Internet que algunas de las materias que en mi época eran obligatorias para todos, ahora son electivas. Ahora los chicos quieren aprender a programar computadoras en vez de aprender el idioma. Asi que, no me extrañaría que hubiera cambiado el lenguaje local al punto de no entenderse palabras que en una época no muy distante eran de uso más o menos común. Muy probablemente ahora es como dicen los demás. Debe ser cierto. La próxima vez que viaje a Buenos Aires voy a tratar de tomarle el pulso al idioma, aunque algunos me cuentan que los adultos ya casi no los pueden entender a los jovencitos de tanto que ha cambiado la jerga. Una prima le decía a mis hijas, con respecto a ciertas palabras muy comunes en el uso cotidiano: "no usen esas palabras; las usan solamente los adultos. Cuando usan esas palabras parecen gente de 50 años".


 
A mí me pasa esto con el inglés, porque viví en Inglaterra hasta los 13 y ahora tengo 53, también viví unos años en USA pero traté de conservar mi inglés británico, lo que pasa es que ahora me dicen que hablo como se hablaba en los años 60...

Es decir, todas las lenguas cambian y eso es normal. Otra cosa es el cambio en la educación que comentas, y esto tiene mucho que ver con lo que ha ocurrido aquí. Cuando yo era pequeño una "buena educación" todavía suponía haber visto algo de latín, después ya no. Después, aunque uno sólo sepa su lengua materna, era de suponer que si era educado había _leído_ su lengua, me refiero a literatura o como minimo ciertos textos escritos en un registro elevado, diferente de como se habla cotidianamente. También se estudiaba algo de la gramática de esos registros literarios. Precisamente donde aparece una palabra como _cuán_...

Por lo que dices y lo que todos vemos, eso parece haber cambiado y los jóvenes no saben nada de todo eso. No leen (quiero decir literatura y textos literarios) ni conocen el lenguaje literario de su propia lengua. Esto es una gran ruptura cultural (y lingüística), y cuidado, yo no voy a ponerme aquí a juzgar eso. Sólo constato...

Lo que pasa es que cuando alguien no conoce bien más que su propio dialecto y registro restringido de su lengua, debe tener cuidado antes de ponerse demasiado dogmático en sus afirmaciones sobre lo que existe o no existe en esa lengua, y creo que eso es lo que te ha molestado, porque tu conocimiento de la lengua tiene un horizonte más amplio y ves más allá que esa persona y ves su error.

Cuando dices "Muy probablemente ahora es como dicen los demás. Debe ser cierto...", pienso que aunque la lengua siempre cambie, no confundamos un cambio en cómo se habla con un cambio en el grado de conocimiento de la propia lengua más allá de su propio registro vernacular. Supongamos que tú de pequeño tuviste que leer Cervantes, y los jóvenes de ahora no lo han hecho. Lo que ha cambiado aquí no es Cervantes, sino que tú sabes cómo escribió y ellos no lo saben. Una cosa es decir "yo nunca uso ni oigo decir _cuán_", y otra es decir "en español no existe _cuán_". ¡Gran diferencia!

Desgraciadamente, también se suele cometer el error opuesto: existe gente pedante que cree que nada cambia ni debe cambiar y que si en otra época el castellano era así entonces es "correcto", y si es "correcto" entonces eso es lo que hay que enseñar a los que aprendan el idioma. Como lingüista profesional considero que no basta con tener conocimientos de las reglas oficiales que suelen ser muy conservadoras y a veces anticuadas; también hay que conocer la realidad actual de cómo se usa la lengua hoy día y qué es lo que se dice o no se dice.

Como reza el dicho: ¡Ni tanto ni tan poco!

Un saludo,
Alan


----------



## pinchegringaloca

nadie dice cuán,. ni en america ni en españa,. es antiguo,. mejor decir., al menos aqui en méxico,. ¿qué tan estresante fue? si se dijera ¿cuán estresante fue? suenas como un virrey del siglo XVIII., o octavio paz,. o algo así,


----------



## pdrpdr

pinchegringaloca said:


> nadie dice cuán,. ni en america ni en españa,. es antiguo,. mejor decir., al menos aqui en méxico,. ¿qué tan estresante fue? si se dijera ¿cuán estresante fue? suenas como un virrey del siglo XVIII., o octavio paz,. o algo así,



Entonces por qué hay tantos usuarios posteando que sí usan esa palabra?? 

Yo vivo en Buenos Aires, Argentina, soy joven (tengo 24 años) y uso "cuán", fundamentalmente a la hora de hacer preguntas. 

Sí, es verdad que no es tan común y que muchos formularían la pregunta de otra forma o utilizarían el "qué tan" (yo mismo uso esta forma varias veces en el lenguaje coloquial), pero a la hora de escribir no tengo ninguna duda de que lo correcto es emplear el "cuán". 

Claro, al ser tan poco común, a veces dudo de estar utilizandolo como corresponde, y por eso terminé en este thread .


----------



## Lita-8

Edwin said:


> ...........


 
*and in a sentence like: ¡Cuán hermoso es este paisaje! or ¡Cuán ardua es esta tarea! how can I say that in English??? How arduous is this task! (???)*


----------



## mylam

Yes, that's perfect, although very formal. Normally we'd say: "This job is SO HARD!"


----------



## belén

pinchegringaloca said:


> nadie dice cuán,. ni en america ni en españa,. es antiguo,. mejor decir., al menos aqui en méxico,. ¿qué tan estresante fue? si se dijera ¿cuán estresante fue? suenas como un virrey del siglo XVIII., o octavio paz,. o algo así,



Eso no es verdad. Yo lo uso, me resulta muy útil que exista esa palabra.


----------



## Lita-8

belén said:


> Eso no es verdad. Yo lo uso, me resulta muy útil que exista esa palabra.


 Aquí en Colombia sólo se usa en poesía.


----------



## juanimoralesv

¡Hola gente!

En mi opinión, y si bien no es muy frecuente, en Argentina (al menos en el Gran Buenos Aires) se utiliza "cuán" para hacer preguntas. Lo he oído, y lo he usado. De hecho, es casi ciento por ciento seguro que yo pregunte: -¿cuán duradero es el parlante?-, en vez de: -¿qué tan duradero es el parlante?- Esa segunda es la construcción que me parece más utilizada. Sin embargo, prefiero la primera por una razón muy sencilla: la combinación de practicidad y precisión a la hora de preguntar.

Por otro lado, que a alguien que desconozca completamente la palabra "cuán" le sea totalmente imposible entender qué se está diciendo, me parece subestimarlo. Después de todo, siempre hay contexto del que agarrarse. Sin mencionar que incluso el parecido con la palabra "cuánto" ya puede dar una orientación.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Lita-8

Lita-8 said:


> *and in a sentence like: ¡Cuán hermoso es este paisaje! or ¡Cuán ardua es esta tarea! how can I say that in English??? How arduous is this task! (???)*


 
*I think we need inversion here: How arduous this task is!*


----------



## maxilob

Me da una rabia enorme al leer a algunos connotados que dicen que la palabra "cuán" no existe.

Se debe a una ignorancia supina en torno a la palabra.

La palabra "*cuán*" sí existe, tanto de acuerdo a la RAE como en el lenguaje coloquial. Otra cosa es que los sistemas educativos estén en decadencia, y algunos, sin haber estudiado ni oído esta útil palabra, digan irresponsablemente que no existe. Pues una cosa es que algo no se use, y otra muy distinta es que esa cosa que no se usa, no exista.

En la actualidad, la palabra cuán es malamente reemplazada en el lenguaje cotidiano por "qué tan" en latinoamérica, o "cómo es de" en España y otras zonas.

Amigos, en el inglés la palabra "*cuán*" corresponde a HOW. "How" puede significar "cómo" o "cuán". Si es el último caso, se debe usar "how" con un adjetivo:

Por ejemplo:

*How old are you?* -> ¿Cuán /qué tan viejo eres tú?
Esa es la traducción literal de la pregunta de la edad, pero lógicamente al interpretar, más que meramente traducir, decimos que significa "¿Qué edad tienes?"

*How big is that building?* -> ¿Cuán /qué tan grande es ese edificio?

*How long is the road?* -> ¿Cuán /qué tan largo es el camino?

... y así sucesivamente.

En consecuencia, estimados amigos, quienes dicen con irresponsabilidad que la palabra cuán no existe, les invito a leer más, investigar más, o darse una vuelta por la RAE online.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Fullmetal

Hola a todos los q de una manera u otra han dado su criterio personal sobre el uso de esta palabra.Para empesar quiero q sepan q soy cubano del centro de la isla donde mas inviolable se ha mantenido el idioma.Me hubiese gustado mucho entraren este debate antes pero bueno q hacer si me toco llegar de ultim,o para decirles q aqui en Cuba el uso de esta palabra se aprecia en el dia a dia de las conversaciones (sin ser muy explotada ok) y es tan normal como q a los Jose le dicen Pepe. Y mas visto es aún en la poesía.
He aqui dos ejemplos:
Cuán indiferente fuiste con el/ella?
Cuán grande fue el golpe?
suena raro para algunos pero les aseguro una vez q la usan engalardona y embellese el mensaje q se desea enviar.


----------



## angelhr03

Está bien utilizada la tilde?  de !qué interesante¡


----------



## Lita-8

Sí es correcto!
*Tilde en adónde, cómo, cuál, cuán, cuándo, cuánto, dónde, qué y quién*    Las palabras_ adónde, cómo,_ _cuál, cuán, cuándo, cuánto, dónde,_ _qué _y _quién_  son tónicas y se escriben con tilde diacrítica cuando tienen sentido  interrogativo o exclamativo. Estas palabras, por sí solas o precedidas  de alguna preposición, introducen oraciones interrogativas o  exclamativas directas.
En este caso es exclamativa: ¡Qué interesante!


----------



## Gelectrode

A ver, yo será que soy del sur, pero en España el cuán se utiliza. Cuánto se utiliza y para qué es donde verdaderamente varían las opiniones. Yo lo utilizo de forma enfática en el habla coloquial, con su acentillo y todo y en tono de mofa casi siempre. Y también es cómo lo he escuchado la mayoría de las veces, que no muchas, pero no me parece raro si el contexto es relajado y se sabe que se está utilizando una expresión no muy común. Por ponerte un ejemplo, en la misma línea del "cuán" también puedes oír formas arcaicas de los verbos como unir el "se impersonal" a la parte final del verbo, pero vamos, como he dicho antes, en tono expresivo.

Sin embargo, sí es verdad que en literatura me suena más a algo del español antiguo.

En resumen, en mi opinión, utilizarse se utiliza, pero estoy seguro de que hay otras formas mucho más apropiadas de expresar el mismo significado.


----------



## Kicker9

Hey! =)

I wanted to necro this thread since it seems easy enough to solve the issue here. Here's my take on it:

- Just like RAE states; it is used "para encarecer el grado o la intensidad". In other words "Cuán" is mainly used for things that can not be easily quantified. For example:

"¿Cuán importante es para ti...[bla bla bla]?"

Early in the thread someone suggested "¿Cuánto mide tu cabello?". By using "medir" you've used a verb rather than the adjective "long" to express it. That's alright for things such as "Cuánto pesas?" etc. - But it won't work when asking about "how important", "how ugly", "how hard" something is.

- As far as usage goes, a search on "elmundo.es" (one of Spains biggest newspapers) on the word results in 309 articles in which it is used. 

It seems very odd that some spaniards in this thread claim to have never ever seen it in their lives.


----------



## SofiaPan

Realmente se diría ¿Cómo tienes el pelo de largo? A lo que se respondería Lo tengo corto, largo, media melena...
Si preguntas a alguien en España ¿cuánto te mide el pelo? Te van a mirar cuanto menos raro. Pues esa pregunta hace referencia a la longuitud en centímetros y nadie va a sacar un metro para ponerse a medir cuán largo tiene el pelo 

Por otro lado, en contra de lo que se ha estado diciendo "cuán" si se usa bastante en el lenguaje hablado. Te lo dice una chica española de 20 años :O 



Henrik Larsson said:


> Pues yo nunca diría eso, suena fatal. Coincido con Alundra:
> 
> How long is your hair? = ¿Cuánto te mide el pelo?
> 
> *CUAN * es una palabra CULTA, así que no se usa mucho.


----------



## SofiaPan

Realmente yo también pienso que es la mejor opción.





Iadam said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Pues yo diria "¿Cómo tiene el pelo de largo?" "¿Cómo de largo tiene el pelo?". No se si son las más correctas, pero a mi es como mejor me suena.
> 
> En cuanto a Cuan, yo lo he visto en libros, pero creo que no he oído a nadie usarlo de forma habitual.
> 
> Un saludo


----------



## SofiaPan

¡Completamente de acuerdo!





Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Pues sin ánimo de echar más leña al fuego yo sí uso _cuán_. No lo uso mucho, más bien todo lo contrario, pero cuando quiero hacer hincapié en lo que digo empleo _cuán_. Reconozco que es inusual, bastante enfático y que añade cierto matiz exótico y guasón, pero es que eso es precisamente lo que deseo expresar cuando lo empleo. El otro día le decía a un amigo socarronamente: "¡Pero es que no te imaginas cuán tiquismiquis se ha vuelto! [refiriéndome a un tercero]". Por otro lado, huelga decir que, al menos en España y aun los que no lo usan, saben lo que significa.


----------



## Sanint Constructores

_Cuán interesante es este libro? _*=*_ Qué tan interesante es este libro? _*=*_ How interesting is this book?_


----------



## Lita-8

SofiaPan said:


> Realmente se diría ¿Cómo tienes el pelo de largo? A lo que se respondería Lo tengo corto, largo, media melena...
> Si preguntas a alguien en España ¿cuánto te mide el pelo? Te van a mirar cuanto menos raro. Pues esa pregunta hace referencia a la longuitud en centímetros y nadie va a sacar un metro para ponerse a medir cuán largo tiene el pelo
> 
> Por otro lado, en contra de lo que se ha estado diciendo "cuán" si se usa bastante en el lenguaje hablado. Te lo dice una chica española de 20 años :O



*Tienes toda la razón, es lo mismo aquí en Colombia. Nadie te preguntaría aquí cuánto te mide el pelo, suena símplemente incorrecto.*


----------



## jazmin1492

Rayines said:


> sería más exactamente (por lo menos en algunos casos) "Cuánto de": "Cuán (cuánto de) alto está el cielo". "Cuán (cuánto de) grande es mi amor por ti!"


¿Es correcto el uso de ¨qué tan¨ en todos esos ejemplos expuestos? porque yo nunca expreso esas oraciones con el (cuánto de) sino el (qué tan) por ejemplo Qué tan alto está el cielo.


----------



## jazmin1492

Gise said:


> hola,por lo menos a mi, no me "suena" correcto decir ¡cuan interesante!, o utilizarlo de esa manera...no quiero decir qeu este mal usado de esa forma, sino que por lo menos en la region donde vivo ( cen0tro de argentina) no es comùn, es más, jamás lo habia escuchado.Pero a lo mejor se debe a que no es común entre gente de mi edad, o lo usa gente más estudiada.  Por eso recomiendo no utiulizarlo cuando se dirigen a un joven argentino. gracias


Opino exactamente lo mismo, no me suena bien utilizarlo de esa forma, pero sí súper bien cuando se trata de sustituir ¨qué tan¨


----------



## jazmin1492

mylam said:


> Bueno, Henrik, entonces ¿Cómo traducirías tu "How long is your hair"? Yo diría "¿Cuán largo es tu cabello?" como dijo charmedboi. ¿Qué otra manera tienes para decirlo?


¿Qué tan largo es tu cabello? ¿no?


----------



## Sito-chan

Hace mucho que se escribió este tema pero aún así me gustaría participar.
Soy española y en el día de hoy me ha ocurrido que alguien ha escrito cuanto de... y al chirriarme los oídos le dije que debería poner "cuan".
La polémica no fue tan grande como lo que ha ocurrido en este foro, sin embargo, fue el día de hoy en el que me enteré de que "cuan" no es de uso común. Simplemente a la frase de "How long is your hair'" directamente y sin pensarlo diría cuan porque otras expresiones como "que tan..." me duelen en los oídos; no me suenan bien.
Siempre he usado "cuan" y me parece una palabra muy versátil. No por ello he dejado de usar "cuanto" o "que" sino que los uso en lo que a mi me parece que tienen coherencia.
¿Cuanto y cuan significan lo mismo? Si, solo que sencillamente si la primera palabra es un adjetivo o adverbio debe usarse "cuan"; las substituciones suenan a una mala construcción lingüística (para mi).


----------



## Doraemon-

"Qué tan..." (largo es tu pelo, por ejemplo) es una construcción exclusivamente americana. En España es completamente extraña y hasta nos parece antiidiomática (chirría el oído), pero es de uso frecuente (y correcto) en muchas partes de hispanoamérica, y el idioma no es solo nuestro.
Nosotros usamos sobre todo "Cómo de..." (largo es tu pelo). También podría usarse "Cuánto/Cuán"; el significado de "Cuán" (cada vez más en desuso, aunque aún se puede escuchar alguna que otra vez) es el mismo que "Cuánto", pero no requiere la preposición "de"; sería semánticamente equivalente pero gramaticalmente no funcionan igual. La forma más común en castellano peninsular sería de todas formas "Cómo de" (o reformulaciones de la frase que eviten del todo este tipo de construcción: ¿de qué longitud?), más que "Cuán", aunque correcta por supuesto que lo es.


----------

